

Ask HN: Open source hotel booking software - q-base

I am looking for, preferably C#, hotel booking software. Ideally it should be able to handle lots of hotels, only booking, no payments but most of all I am just looking for a good starting point. Someone must have had this issue before, it cannot be necessary to build from scratch.<p>As the description probably reveals I am looking for open source, free or with the possibility to buy the source code.<p>Other types of booking software might be altered into handling hotels, so if anything comes to mind, please let me know.
======
poseid
For my book on full stack JavaScript, I was looking into a small website for a
cinema, which could be extended to hotels/rooms possibly. In fact, Airbnb has
open-sourced their Rendr stack, which might give a nice foundation for your
project too. An overview on my book is here:
[http://pipefishbook.com/references](http://pipefishbook.com/references)

------
josuegio
Hi, Have a look to [http://lastroom.com](http://lastroom.com) Maybe it could
be interesting for you. It's a free cloud based software for companies of any
size, to book hotels worldwide and have a better management over the travel
expenses of the organization.

I hope it fits with your needs.

